# [still Looking For Work In The Mass, New Hampshire Area



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

i am located in Merrimac mass have current CDL Class A and current medical card have experience to drive your equipment

email- [email protected]

Big Dave

 :yow!:


----------

